# My atleast 10th carb issue on this stupid tractor.



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Well. Where the gas line enters the carb that connector broke. Already the 2nd one I have put in it. I gave up this time and now my gas line is all hard piped in. Along with small amounts of gas line all new. So if this thing leaks or breaks again then I'm gonna just buy a new carb! I will get pics when I get home


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I hope it works out for you this time...


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Well I gave it a little run last night and it seemed to hold. Took me 3 hours at my grandfathers garage to find the parts for it. Then another 1 1/2 hours to get it installed


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Keep us updated on it...


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Will do. I'm heading home in a few


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Alright guys. I quit. I really do. I get home and go and put some parts from a job from the truck to the garage and I walk in and smell gas. Go and look and the carb is leaking. It was leaking from the air filter at the highest point. So I cut off the gas and get to tearing off the carb. I look closer and where it enters the engine is completely flooded. Gas was everywhere. So it got torn down and has a fan blowing it for the night. I think I will just swap it with a carb from the other tractor. It annoys me because for one I have had so many issues with this engine and 2 there was 3 perfectly good tractors at the scrap yard with pristine engines I should have taken parts from  here's the pics. One of my new connection. And the second is my tear down...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Be sure to change your oil too some gas could be in the crankcase..


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

I will, but i think i am going to try putting that 17 HP Twin in it, It wont fit any other tractor so far...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Joekp,I had the same problem,on a tractor,here. I installed a fuel shut off,and replaced the needle/seat. Problem solved!


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok. I got the 17hp on. Only issue is that the engine keeps stalling. What could it be? I'm gonna pop the top cover off to see what's under there...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I like those little L-Head engines they will take some abuse.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Cleaned out squirrell nest Only had it running good for that one day. Seems to have a choke issue. I just can't figure it out!


----------



## farmallpat (Feb 5, 2012)

needle and seat in carb . Do not use carb cleaner in that. You will mess up plastic or neoprene seat or needle tip. Or is it to late for that


----------



## farmallpat (Feb 5, 2012)

if you like messing with small engines I have a bunch of head gaskets, carb kits, other parts as well I can sell cheap. also a 45deg valve cutting unit . Let me know I can send pix
75.00 for the new parts. 200 for the cutting unit. Also a bunch of used carbs,cranks,blocks,sheet metal. briggs,tec,lawnboy,omc,2&4 stroke small engine,Manuals.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

farmallpat said:


> if you like messing with small engines I have a bunch of head gaskets, carb kits, other parts as well I can sell cheap. also a 45deg valve cutting unit . Let me know I can send pix
> 75.00 for the new parts. 200 for the cutting unit. Also a bunch of used carbs,cranks,blocks,sheet metal. briggs,tec,lawnboy,omc,2&4 stroke small engine,Manuals.


I've done it for a little while. Just now trying to get bigger into it and learning more. The 75$ parts sounds good. Ive gone though my spare 3 carbs in just 2 days. I really need more parts. All I use or fix is Briggs. So any parts I have or want is Briggs. I really don't have the effort to get into any other brands of engines. Briggs are wht I learned and seem the easiest for me. I can't really wrap my head around how any others work. Kholer may be the next kind I get into. I really don't know. I don't have the money for anything either.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

farmallpat said:


> needle and seat in carb . Do not use carb cleaner in that. You will mess up plastic or neoprene seat or needle tip. Or is it to late for that


No. I havnt done anything really beyond cosmetic cleanup. I havnt seen a needle yet and have not been able to find any information on it yet or a manual. Here are the numbers. 
17hp twin
Model. 42a707
Type. 2238 e1
Code. 9801225a

I really want it to run because I have fallen in love with this engine. I have never owned a twin. This is my first. Plus I decided to mount it on my only mowing tractor and I will be needing it soon.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

farmallpat said:


> needle and seat in carb . Do not use carb cleaner in that. You will mess up plastic or neoprene seat or needle tip. Or is it to late for that


Plus I have no carb cleaner left. Left with some wd40. Liquid wrench. Pb blaster and some other junk like that. I go thru carb cleaner alot. I used to use it in everything.


----------



## farmallpat (Feb 5, 2012)

O.k I can hook you up with parts as needed or trade. I need a power washer pump for a 1inch horz shaft engine,


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

farmallpat said:


> O.k I can hook you up with parts as needed or trade. I need a power washer pump for a 1inch horz shaft engine,


Haha. So do I. I have a 16.5hp Briggs that has low compression. Numbers on it: 
16.5hp. 
Model. 313777
Type. 0134-e1
Code. 981019ze

I just gotta get a way to get some money before I can spend any


----------



## farmallpat (Feb 5, 2012)

The carb cleaner will mess up all non metal parts. Use rubbing alcohol its cheaper and will not mess anything up. On the carb there is a drain plug on bottom. open it up and remove 4 screws on top of carb and lift up. you will see the float attached to bottom . the needle and seat will be easy to see. There should also be a small diaphragm fuel pump on engine is it hooked up? that may need cleaning as well. It will not run without fuel pump. even if gas tank higher then carb, check pump before you do any carb work, 
I have parts list and manuals for every motor briggs ever made. I dont have a scanner to copy and send them or I would. Briggs had a page on there site were you could put in your model numbers and get the info you need. 
Its and easy fix. so was the fuel leak on other motor, UNLESS carb body was cracked at fuel inlet.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

farmallpat said:


> The carb cleaner will mess up all non metal parts. Use rubbing alcohol its cheaper and will not mess anything up. On the carb there is a drain plug on bottom. open it up and remove 4 screws on top of carb and lift up. you will see the float attached to bottom . the needle and seat will be easy to see. There should also be a small diaphragm fuel pump on engine is it hooked up? that may need cleaning as well. It will not run without fuel pump. even if gas tank higher then carb, check pump before you do any carb work,
> I have parts list and manuals for every motor briggs ever made. I dont have a scanner to copy and send them or I would. Briggs had a page on there site were you could put in your model numbers and get the info you need.
> Its and easy fix. so was the fuel leak on other motor, UNLESS carb body was cracked at fuel inlet.


Can you send me the diagram on it. I couldn't get a good one online.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Heading out to the garage. Today will consist of rebuilding that front end of the engine. See if I can find and fix the issue


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Heading out to the garage. Today will consist of rebuilding that front end of the engine. See if I can find and fix the issue


Didn't do a damn thing with that tractor today. Ended up working on my project of finishing the basement. All the insulation and most of the Sheetrock is up. But I got an email from someone with a 19.5 hp craftsman tractor with no deck. Hoping I could get the deck from my craftsman onto it. He's just gonna give it to me if it doesn't sell in reasonable time. Here is to hoping. I saw the pic of the engine name plate and fell in love. Haha. Are most of the craftsman secs compatible with each other?? Here is the pics he sent me!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It should be compatible.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

I hope so!


----------

